# Does AMT SOL work under FreeBSD



## wjl2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I originally added this to the old (2012) topic "Intel PCI Serial Port - no driver attached," but thought better of it later.

The questions is, has anyone ever gotten AMT (not IPMI) Serial-Over-LAN working under FreeBSD?

If so, how did you do it?

On my system the `pciconf -l` sees the port as:


```
none3@pci0:0:22:3:  class=0x070002 card=0x 1d3d 8086 chip=0x 1d3d 8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Patsburg KT Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0a0, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf8c24000, size 4096, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
```

In the  "Intel PCI Serial Port - no driver attached," topic it implies that the first line should begin with uart0@pci0:0:22:3 and if it did then a /dev/tty entry would have been created and I'd be on my way.  It also looks like if there were a correct entry in pucdata.c the tty entry would have been created.

    - wjl2


----------



## servesmall (Mar 31, 2014)

I have SOL partially working on my Lenovo ThinkServer TS140. I am able to get either a serial TTY working, or a boot console, but not both. I followed the instructions here:

http://blog.ignoranthack.me/?p=51

I initially wasn't able to get the serial TTY console working, because the UART driver didn't attach to my Intel Lynx Point KT Controller. I added the following line to /usr/src/sys/dev/uart/uart_bus_pci.c, then recompiled the kernel, and the UART driver attached as expected.


```
{ 0x8086, 0x8c3d, 0xffff, 0, "Intel Lynx Point KT Controller", 0x10 },
```

This is my `pciconf -lv uart0` output:


```
uart0@pci0:0:22:3:	class=0x070002 card=0x30a517aa chip=0x8c3d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point KT Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
```

My problem is that when I enable the boot console via the following lines in /boot/loader.conf, I get the kernel boot output, but my connection gets dropped after the em2 initializes (that is the device that my AMT SOL connection runs via, and it is dedicated to AMT, I don't have em2 configured in the OS), and when I reconnect I get no response to sending keys and no prompt to log in. If I don't have the boot console configured, I get a normal login prompt and everything works as expected. So I can have one or the other for now. :-(


----------

